# Too Many To Count!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

This red was caught by Henry Perdue fishing with me yesterday. The fish was 37" long. There is just know way to know how many spots are on this fish. I counted over 470 on one side and the other side is just the same. There is somwhere between 900-1000 spots on this fish. Also a lot of the spots are connected or touching oneanother too. I have never seen anything like it! This fish was taken to Connie Mack Morgans taxidermy for a skin mount.

It's 2Cool!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That is awesome! Did you think you had a record speck? Lol.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

That is unreal and gonna make a beautiful mount for sure.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Definately would put that dude on the wall.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

It's a leopred.


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Beautiful! I would love to see more variation patterns like this out there. I hope this one has its DNA all over the place.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

The_Outrider said:


> Beautiful! I would love to see more variation patterns like this out there. I hope this one has its DNA all over the place.


Farm fish.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I was going to say I bet a farm or a aquarium would have bought that dude.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

gonna be a great mount!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

wow very unusual for sure thanks for showing.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wow, east bay?


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I would have CPRed it! :tongue: 

Who am I kidding, I've never caught a fish that big or that 2cool. I would be handling it like a winning PowerBall ticket.

Congrats Captain Jim and Henry! Thanks for sharing.

I can see that mount on tour with the boat show.


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

That fish or its twin was on the cover of Texas saltwater magazine few months back.Don't remember if it was released if not then the genes have been spread and there's more out there.


----------



## LLM fisher (May 19, 2011)

Awesome..what a beautiful red!!!...what bay system???

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?wvljra


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's a cool red, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*awesome....never seen one like that*

i would have been freaking if i saw that back roll through the water.....WORLD RECORD SPECK BABY!!!!!

No ....... but what an awesome Red .... i've seen some cool spot patterns but that is one freckled "red head"


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

That is a Speckled Red!


----------



## Team Zissou (May 8, 2012)

Wow, absolutely beautiful red!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

cRaZy for sure!!! Good decision to mount that!! A must!!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

Fish was caught out of East Galveston Bay.

Here's some more pic's from Friday.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Fish of life time! That is goin to be a awesome mount. Congrats to all! Beautiful fish!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Wow.... The most gorgeous red I've ever seen!!! I would kill to have a mount like that!! Great job Capt Jim... and Contrats to Henry!!! What an amazing catch! There was one almost exactly like that on the cover TSM a few months ago and it was quite a sight as well!!!! Congrats again guys!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That's just incredible! The mount is going to be one of a kind. There are people who are going to want to buy that from him. I'll start the bid at $50,000.00.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That's an amazing fish. Beautiful.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

ComeFrom? said:


> That's just incredible! The mount is going to be one of a kind. There are people who are going to want to buy that from him. I'll start the bid at $50,000.00.


Wow.... Wouldn't want him that bad lol!!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

If I was Henry I wouldn't be able to give it up for any amount of money.... Not without making a replica at least!!!! Lol, you can't trade the memory of fighting that fish and then finding out when he surfaced he had close to 1000 spots on him for anything!!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Wow.... Wouldn't want him that bad lol!!!!


There are those out there. Not me. I'll be the auctioneer.


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Jim I heard you on Captn Mickey's show this morning so I thought I'd check it out. I seen a guy catch one of those few years back. He caught it fishing a weekly tournament on christmas bay. He said that wasnt the first one he had caught like that. He also said that they were called a dalmation redfish. I dont know how true that name is. Anyways, beautiful rare fish and DEFINITLY a wall hanger!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

awesome red congrats jimmy and guys


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

sotexhookset said:


> Definately would put that dude on the wall.


Yep - and I am not one to ever have one mounted.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats to the Feecher that landed ( Spotty the Redfeech) Spotty has been hanging out with all the sow trout for years and gathered all those spots and broke loose to the Reds this Spring.. . Another Great day on the water Jim ! You really need to change your last name to East..lol 

I edited the pic to bring out some more color for ya Jim. I will show ya next time I do a house call on the Peninsula 

Thanks for sharing..!

Jim, Next thing you'll guide someone to catch a 30 inch one Spotted Spec .


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid (Mar 19, 2012)

bet your glad that you still had your red drum tag! how crappy would that have been to pull that thing in without a tag to available


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

*Leopard Print Red!*










Leopard Print Red! This would make a SWEET wallet or some SICK high heels for your other half! :slimer:


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

great fish jim! one to mount.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

its gonna be a beautiful mount!!!


----------



## LaMoscaCharters (Nov 8, 2010)

thats an absolutely beautiful fish! kinda looks lick a leopard.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That red's momma got some 'splainin to do. haha


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That's got to be to coolest redfish I've ever seen. No question about mounting that one.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

McDaniel8402 said:


> That red's momma got some 'splainin to do. haha


This guy..... That's hilarious!!! Lol


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

WOW!!! Nuff said...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Yep - and I am not one to ever have one mounted.


Me neither (although I do have a 39"er hangin in my office on a dritwood plank tailing a blue crab- it was my wifes first big bull from many years ago and my dick head buddy talked it up to her as a joke to me to get it mounted. Came out pretty dam nice though. LOL.) but I definately would get that dude done.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is awesome, it will make a beautiful Redfish mount for sure. Congrats!!


----------



## King81 (Jun 9, 2012)

That fish is going to look 2cool on the wall


----------



## CaptAttic (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job! What a beautiful catch. Do you have the wall it is going on picked out yet?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome fish.


----------



## gwfisher (Jun 28, 2012)

sweet lookin red, my best had six spots lol


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

You pretty much have to take that one in for a skin mount....


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

beautiful!

once I was broke and hungry and ate a slot red with 64 spots, but it couldn't hold a candle to this one!


----------

